# Derryl Gabel Technique Book



## Default_M (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm interested in getting the Derryl Gabel Fusion Pack which includes 11 of his DVDs and the technique book CD Rom, but I noticed it says on the cover that the transcriptions for Legato 1+2, OS3 and Visions and Dreams are not on the DVDs but instead located on the technique book cd rom.

Does this mean that the Technique book is simply just made up of the transcriptions from these DVDs, or is it a separate book of all original material not found on the DVDs and it also happens to include those transcriptions on that same disc as like a space saver type thing? If that makes sense.
I was under the impression that it was the latter.

I did email Derryl and ask him myself but it was one of many questions and I think I may have annoyed him haha. Either that or there was a misunderstanding of some kind as he didn't answer the question and told me to read his testimonials.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 13, 2011)

There is a bit of everything in the technique book. 

I would seriously recommend buying his stuff. 

Although his later material looks a bit rushed to me, the information is always good.


----------



## Default_M (Mar 13, 2011)

What I meant was is the technique book just made of the transcriptions of those DVDs it mentions? Or is the book a whole complete separate thing to the DVDs, and then also on that same disc he's including the transcriptions from the DVDs mentioned, maybe because there wasn't enough room to fit them anywhere else.

I may buy the technique book now and then get some DVDs afterwards, so I suppose I want to know if there's any point to this or when I get the DVDs will I then have a load of repeated material?


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 13, 2011)

Some of it is similar, the book is more of an overview whereas the dvds work on specific areas. 

I would say get CLP1 first, but whatever.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wanted to take a moment to say thanks for pointing this guy out, his stuff sounds absolutely awesome and I had never heard of him. So thanks


----------



## Default_M (Mar 13, 2011)

You're welcome. It all looks like great material, its just the pack I want is $215 and then I'm guessing I'll get raped on tax when it enters the UK so I'm really thinking it over and trying to decide if I'll need it all or if 1 or 2 things would be enough.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 14, 2011)

1 or 2 will be enough, you wont be able to focus on working through all of his stuff at the same time, there is just too much.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> 1 or 2 will be enough, you wont be able to focus on working through all of his stuff at the same time, there is just too much.





When my website was up and running Derryl sent me a bunch of DVD's to review and the value for money is really quite insane so as Maniacal points out, you really don't need to purchase a lot of different products in order to gather practice material which will last you for months. 

(Without checking I've got Visions and Dreams, Technique Book, CLP 1 and 2, Supersonic Sweeping, Outside Phrasing 1 and 2, Pentatonic Passages.......all of it is absolutely knock-out).


----------



## Default_M (Mar 15, 2011)

From reading your reviews I gather that for someone like me who is new to outside playing but would like to learn; OS2 is actually the one that I should look at first?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 15, 2011)

Default_M said:


> From reading your reviews I gather that for someone like me who is new to outside playing but would like to learn; OS2 is actually the one that I should look at first?



Totally depends on your general level of playing - OS2 incorporates heavier theoretical concepts to utilise, OS1 has a lot of great ideas from simpler theoretical premises that, and this is the key part, are relatively commonplace.


----------



## Default_M (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh sorry, I was sure it said in your review of number 2 that it didn't present the heavier theory side like the 1st did.
Every time I try to play outside it just doesn't sound very convincing. When I hear other people do it the 'wrong' notes sound right, but when I do it they just sound wrong. It could just be a self conscious thing where I'm thinking it sounds bad because I'm not used to it and my brain thinks it should sound bad.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 15, 2011)

I may have got that ass-backward, let me check 

*goes to look*

Yep, I did - just goes to show that 6 months away from guitar totally destroys my memory! That being the case, reverse what I said and go for OS2 because while it does avoid heavier theory, it's much more practical....and a great introduction.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy crap, this guy is unreal haha. Watching through the preview clips of his DVDs alone is giving a lot of good info!


----------



## DerrylGabel (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks for the kind comments. I have to point out one thing though. Someone mentioned that my later material seems rushed. Not sure which DVD or DVDs you are referring to. In my latest DVDs Supersonic part 1 and 2 I intentionally made a point to play the examples very slow. In the past I would play slow but not this slow. I figured that since the transcriptions were included there was no need to play it very slow and I could pack more material in without running out of time. I had some folks email me and request that I play slow enough to where they wouldn't have to look at the tab so I started doing that.

Now on to the Technique E-Book that is on CD-ROM. Before I started making the DVDs I had this huge E-Book that I was selling and some people were saying it would be great if I made DVDs demonstrating this stuff. So, some of the material in the book is covered in the DVDs but probably most is not covered...yet. Plus, on the CD-ROM you also get mp3s of some of my songs and my guest solos I have done. The reason I had to put CLP 1 and 2 and Visions and Dreams transcriptions on the CD-ROM was back when I made those DVDs I didn't know how to add the transcription files to the disc so I would email that out seperately. By the time I was on my 4th DVD I figured it out. The reason the OS3 solo transcription is not on the DVD but on the CD-ROM is because I did the transcription after the DVD was finished. I was commissioned to do a portion of it so I went ahead and added it to the CD-ROM. Please email me for any further questions. If you don't understand my response or I don't answer something specifically enough just let me know. Don't worry about bugging me. I'm so grateful that I can share my passion with the guitar community and that it has been so greatly received. I thank God for giving me this gift and anything great that I do comes from Him. I hope to share not only what I've leaned about guitar but my faith as well. Having a relationship with my Lord and savior helps me in my day to day life, through trials and hardships. It's also helping me to become a better human being.
Here's a Bible prophecy seminar that I recommend to those that want to learn more
The Prophecy Code


----------

